# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreaming about people you've never met or seen in your life??

## Sixthcheese7

Well i had this dream were i seen this girl and all of a sudden we were best friends even though we didnt talk and i felt like i was in love for the first time but i couldn't see her face but i can remember everything she was wearing and how her room looked and everything. So wen i woke up i felt like i lost something special and i got sad. She was the most perfect girl and i dont know anyone like that at all. Any advice?? And has this happened to any of you???

----------


## littlezoe

Here is a thread which is totally like this one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/seeing...-dreams-92396/  :smiley:

----------


## xAvenged7x

You cant have a face in your dream that you've never seen before. Its ALWAYS someone you seen in your life, even briefly. Thats a fact.

----------


## nightronics

Hmm. Thats always what I have heard too. 
I know this is non-lucid discussion, but could you consciously create a new face and person in your dream? or would it be, again, someone that you have already seen in your life whether you know it or not?

----------


## TheGritz

I know the feeling you are describing so well. I've had multiple dreams where I felt like I was in love with a DC and woke up, and I felt like I was almost drained and downtrodden emotionally for a while.

----------


## ace55

This is a difficult topic because it borders on metaphysical debate topics. Some say DCs are just that...DCs as dreams are just in our minds. Maybe a face in the crowd you seen years back is whom you're seeing (although oddly it makes no sense that you would dream about some chinese guy you seen for a few minutes at the buffett six years ago.)  One can say we make up peoples faces too what we fancy too. Some believe Lucid Dreams dont take place in the mind but outside the mind and physical body as with all dreams. That our astral bodies when we sleep whether we know it or not floats a bit up or down form our physical bodies. When we're conscious of this it puts us in the astral realms. Lucid Dreaming being the lower end of it...or the Mental Plane or lower astral/etheric relams when you're unconscious dreaming. There's a belief that sometimes when you're going to bed, and you start to fall asleep...and you get that "Jolt" of awakeness again like you just been shocked is actually your astral (aka energy) body slipping in/out of your physical for a moment. These planes are where deceased people, guides, and other spirits and dreamers cross each other which is what some might say are the DC's you never seen before and seem to have higher natural intelligance (ie you cant control them as a DC.) Research Robert A Monroe and his books "Journey out of Body" for more basic information on this topic. So its difficult to say. Its something you have to decide what you believe fits. Astral and Lucid Dreamers are simply people whom are conscious while in these higher frequency realms.

Ive lucid dream and as all of us have the regular unconscious dreams. A lot were mumble jumble nonsense with people in my unconscious that I knew or passed by in real life. Others however were very odd...almost to the point I felt it couldn't have been something I made up in my head during sleep as if I crossed over a reality line. Thats why I take my LD's really serious as an art that we're gifted to learn or be learning...I use it as a form of seeing if theres more going on behind the scenes of our physical life than we know about or a way to use our minds for more purpose during conscious sleep.

Dreams however can also be symbols of telling us something. There could be a message in that dream...that you're looking for love. YOu're looking for a partner in life...you need to get ou tmore and meet people. YOu have to exam it and see if something there is telling you something.

----------


## Ekyu

Just some more information about this:

_We only ever dream of things we’ve seen, heard of or experienced in reality. Some people find this concept very hard to get their head around. When telling a friend this once, they replied: “Total rubbish, last night I dreamt of a man who I can promise I’ve never met.” I have no doubt about this, but that does not mean they haven’t SEEN this man. Our brain is incredible and can remember faces we see for a split second. The face she saw in her dream could have been the guy who served her in HMV earlier that day, or someone who brushed past her in the street. Whoever it was, that person is real. This is similar with places and events. You may not have been to/experienced them, but you will have probably seen them on the TV or heard stories about them._

Got it from Dreams part 1: Sigmund Freud’s theory and dream interpretation. « Psycho Hawks also some other intresting information about dreaming. Im not sure if everything is true in there.

----------


## Chryssi125

> Well i had this dream were i seen this girl and all of a sudden we were best friends even though we didnt talk and i felt like i was in love for the first time but i couldn't see her face but i can remember everything she was wearing and how her room looked and everything. So wen i woke up i felt like i lost something special and i got sad. She was the most perfect girl and i dont know anyone like that at all. Any advice?? And has this happened to any of you???



I've had a dream very similar to this. I had met an awesome guy, and I remember showing him my room, even though it was nothing like my real room. When I woke up, I realized that 
1) I had lost the perfect guy 
2) I had NEVER seen my perfect guy before. I was so sad that day. It was bizarre, sad, happy, and confusing all at the same time. What was the girl wearing, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## InterSomnia

Avenged, that's not true and I'm not sure what qualified you to call it a fact. I've seen plenty of things in my dreams that I've never experienced even in part in my waking life including meeting people who I've never seen. It's true that the clearest people I've seen are people I know but never the less I see people I've never met. One of my latest nightmare recounts actually talks about this. I saw an entire family of people I've never seen including an amazingly detailed view women siting a table.

----------


## blackbirdrising

I've done that - dreamed about people I haven't yet met, and there have been times when I meet them AFTER.  

I met one person the day after I dreamed about him (It was a person searching for help with his dreams, and we ended up running across each other the next day in a chat room, and talking, and he sent me a photo of himself, and I was floored, because I recognized him from the dream just the night before, in the dream he was literally in my face pleading for help). I ended up helping him interpret his dream and then never hearing from him again. Goes to show that how long you know the person doesn't matter. What matters is the impact they have on you.

I met another friend 3 years after I started having dreams about her, we are still friends to this day (13 years since meeting, 16 since dream sharing). Dreams with her in it were always the same - being in a cafeteria sitting across from each other, or school auditorium next to each other, with hundreds of people we didn't know, all waiting for the same thing.  Sometimes we were in line, and it would be like running into someone that you haven't seen in ages, and we would have the coolest reunion right there in line. I was 26 when I started dreaming about her, and was 29 when I met her in a chat room (again recognizing her when I saw her photo, and then even more so when we spoke on the phone, we recognized each others voices already from the dreams). Even though we've only met 3 times in person over the last 13 years (ha, 16 counting dreams), its like we're never apart for long. We've seen each other through marriages, divorces, births, deaths, moves and job changes. We live 2000 miles apart, but that doesn't matter.  Just a phone call away.

I still dream of people I don't know.  I think that comes from visiting online forums where no one shows their face, you build connections with strangers long before you ever see their picture and get to "recognize" them.

----------


## CitizenOfZeal

I haven't ever had this happen to me, but a friend of mine did tell me before that he dreamed about meeting me years before we actually met!

----------


## Inkk

> Well i had this dream were i seen this girl and all of a sudden we were best friends even though we didnt talk and i felt like i was in love for the first time but i couldn't see her face but i can remember everything she was wearing and how her room looked and everything. So wen i woke up i felt like i lost something special and i got sad. She was the most perfect girl and i dont know anyone like that at all. Any advice?? And has this happened to any of you???



Some months ago i saw a dream where i met this man and i remember what he was like, what he was wearing and his hair color, where we were, the scenery and i felt like i was in love for the first time too but i can't remember his face, it's all blury.
When i woke up the next morning i cried for hours because i felt like i lost the love of my life and now when i think of him, i immediately start to cry. Also in the dream i asked what his name was and for some reason he didn't tell me so i gave him another name 
I'm glad that i'm not the only one who has had a dream like that.

----------


## aviatingdreamer

> Well i had this dream were i seen this girl and all of a sudden we were best friends even though we didnt talk and i felt like i was in love for the first time but i couldn't see her face but i can remember everything she was wearing and how her room looked and everything. So wen i woke up i felt like i lost something special and i got sad. She was the most perfect girl and i dont know anyone like that at all. Any advice?? And has this happened to any of you???



Hey man, I just had this same thing happen to me last night/this morning. I have a girlfriend, and I guess things aren't working out too well, and in my dream I met this girl and we instantly clicked. She was beautiful, friendly, and also european. We pretty much just made out the instant we met for a bit. But I don't think that I have seen her or met her before, I can't connect her face to anyone else. It upsets me to know that I will probably never see her again.

----------


## TaintdButterfly

Yes I've had one very similar to that I meet this guy with scars on his arms mainly his wrist and he has jet black hair and the most beautiful captivating green eyes we've never talked but I swear we knew each other like we were best friends. And it felt like love now if only I could met him in real life

----------


## 101Volts

I've seen some people in dreams:

1: (This one was when I was younger, Probably twelve years by the calendar) I met two kids in a house in the clouds and later I was sad that I'd wake up because I just met them and was friends with them.

2: I met a man named Harry Banks. I saw he was shorter than me, Older (Probably in his 60s by the calendar) and had grey hair.

----------


## rueann

See thats what bothers me. because I had a dream about my boyfriends deceased grandmother and I have never seen a single picture of this women till about a year afterwards we were cleaning out the storage house and found some pictures of her.

----------


## ghuntington

Hi,
My take on this is different than many others.  Here's what I've learnt about people in my dreams, meditations and obe's...

They can be:
* themselves
* symbols of my masculine and feminine
* other lives I am living
* probable lives
* Aspects of myself
* teachers
* healing guides
* over soul
* people I usually incarnate with

On my website, * Link Removed *, are the ten things I've learned from my dreams as well as a dream discussion paper.  I also created a story to illustrate the multiverse we live in.

I've come to learn we live in a virtual reality.  On the resources page of the website is a section about digital physics.  Science is slowly moving in the same direction since a virtual reality is a way to make sense of experiments like the double slit and string theory.

I don't know if you folks have heard of Tom Campbell?  He's a nuclear physicist who's had hundreds of OBE's. He wanted to reconcile his science with his experiences so he wrote a trilogy "My Big TOE" where TOE stands for "Theory of Everything".  

In his book, he has only two hypothesis.  One is that there is an overall consciousness he calls "All That Is".  The second hypothesis is that All That Is must lower its entropy.  Entropy is a measurement of randomness and a lower entropy means less random.

In his books and presentations (some of which are linked on the resources page), he talks about virtual realities, time, non-physical and physical realities.  His theory fits in well with my own experiences.

Food for thought....

So, in my framework, you seeing a picture of your boyfriend's deceased grandmother makes sense.

With kind regards,
Guy

----------

